# Clean cheat meals?



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

The purpose of cheat meals is to raise metabolism and extinguish any cravings right? I crave mainly clean food, like salmon for example so more often than not I've started having a larger clean meal rather than a pizza or some sort of takeaway.

Will this still serve the same purpose as a regular dirty meal? Or would it actually be better to eat a dirty meal?

What are your opinions on this?

Cheers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dont think their is any benefits in cheat meals raisin metabolism, think its a myth. but it certainly helps mentally. BUT.... if u crave clean foods why ruin it, stick to clean its definitely better for you health wise.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

get a big box KFC in u with all the extras mate


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

What some consider to be "cheat meals" aren't cheat meals at all. Things like a chicken tikka kebab or a chicken shish kebab are good foods, low in fat and plenty of protein. If you swapped the white pitta for a wholemeal one then you have a perfectly healthy meal that is both tasty and healthy. :cool2:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Not sure your missing out on anything.


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> get a big box KFC in u with all the extras mate


Why?

Because it tastes good and reduces your cravings? Or because it will actually help to achieve better results?

I like kfc, but I don't want to eat it often. I like clean foods just as much, plus they're cheaper and I can get them from home.


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> Dont think their is any benefits in cheat meals raisin metabolism, think its a myth. but it certainly helps mentally. BUT.... if u crave clean foods why ruin it, stick to clean its definitely better for you health wise.


And cheaper pal.

So cheat meals are all to reduce cravings?

You don't think there's the benefit increasing metabolism? Surely the change in cals will help stop the body from stalling during cutting?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that many preach about having a cheat meal once a week when on a cut to help keep you sane. Being deprived of carbs can be psychologically challenging and by eating fewer calories and few carbs, a cheal meal will help stop your body from going into starvation mode- this is where the body tries to preserve fat stores. If you're on a cut and have no cravings then keep eating what you're eating basically.

If you're not on a cut and not craving anything only the "clean meals" that you're talking about then just stick with that too IMHO.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well all I can say is I can't wait till the end of the week for my cheat meal but every man to there own.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah me too, I'm not cutting but I have a takeaway pepperoni pizza on sunday evening and dessert. Then after that it's back to clean eating until the next sunday evening.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh try experimenting and just stick to what u think works for u.

why do people read so much into this **** anyway. i cant see a single cheat meal a week fcuking with ur goals if u train and eat right for the most part.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> Well all I can say is I can't wait till the end of the week for my cheat meal but every man to there own.


Same here. Already fantasising about tomorrow's spare ribs followed by salt and pepper chicken/egg fried rice. Love Sunday night cheat meal  .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> I think that many preach about having a cheat meal once a week when on a cut to help keep you sane. Being deprived of carbs can be psychologically challenging and by eating fewer calories and few carbs, a cheal meal will help stop your body from going into starvation mode- this is where the body tries to preserve fat stores. If you're on a cut and have no cravings then keep eating what you're eating basically.
> 
> If you're not on a cut and not craving anything only the "clean meals" that you're talking about then just stick with that too IMHO.


I am on a cut as it happens, but I'm asking in general as cheat meals are often had on clean bulks also.

I can see it helping more on a cut, although if eating correctly I can't see the body going into starvation mode unless your eating a stupidly low amount of cals and not enough protein.

Anywho were both talking along the same lines, my main point was will the increase in cals for a day help (mainly when cutting ofcourse) regardless if its a bucket of kfc or 500g's of salmon and I think were in agreement there.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Deads said:


> I am on a cut as it happens, but I'm asking in general as cheat meals are often had on clean bulks also.
> 
> I can see it helping more on a cut, although if eating correctly I can't see the body going into starvation mode unless your eating a stupidly low amount of cals and not enough protein.
> 
> Anywho were both talking along the same lines, my main point was will the increase in cals for a day help (mainly when cutting ofcourse) regardless if its a bucket of kfc or 500g's of salmon and I think were in agreement there.


I'd imagine that an increase in calories for a day would help and it wouldn't matter if it's a bucket of KFC or salmon, either way it should keep the metabolism working well. The following day just do a bit of extra cardio or eat slightly less than normal to balance it all out?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Big Bowl of fresh fruit all chopped up.. healthy cheat meal.. pinapple, raisens, blueberry, strewberrys, ow and a naked japanese girl feeding you.. perfecttt


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> yeh try experimenting and just stick to what u think works for u.
> 
> why do people read so much into this **** anyway. i cant see a single cheat meal a week fcuking with ur goals if u train and eat right for the most part.


You've missed the point. This isn't one of the usual threads where the OP is worried about eating a cheat meal in case they get fat.

I'm not bothered about having a cheat meal at all. I can happily go along eating the same day in day out because I'm eating mostly foods I enjoy. I'm asking if the dirty cheat meal is actually NEEDED, to increase metabolism ect.

Its not reading to much in this '****' its a perfectly legitimate question to which I can't find the answer


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Deads said:


> You've missed the point. This isn't one of the usual threads where the OP is worried about eating a cheat meal in case they get fat.
> 
> I'm not bothered about having a cheat meal at all. I can happily go along eating the same day in day out because I'm eating mostly foods I enjoy. I'm asking if the dirty cheat meal is actually NEEDED, to increase metabolism ect.
> 
> Its not reading to much in this '****' its a perfectly legitimate question to which I can't find the answer


No it's not needed. But SOME people do find their results are often better with a dirty cheat. Usually this is the case with a CKD approach to dieting, when the carbs come in the form of sugary foods. A huge bowl of pasta and chicken would be just as beneficial as a pizza from dominos


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> No it's not needed. But SOME people do find their results are often better with a dirty cheat. Usually this is the case with a CKD approach to dieting, when the carbs come in the form of sugary foods. A huge bowl of pasta and chicken would be just as beneficial as a pizza from dominos


So what do u do when u stall when cutting?

Increase cardio abit more? Drop cals slightly?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheat meals help with sanity on a diet, cravings etc, but don't necessarily help with the metabolism; they're a little different to a targeted refeed, which may help offset diet induced drops in metabolism. When you refeed you need to prioritize carbs as they have the biggest short term impact on Leptin (one of the major hormone players in metabolism).

A proper refeed according to Lyle McDonald:

1g Pro per pound bodyweight

Less than 50g fats

1.5 - 3g carbs per pound LBM. (100g sucrose 50g fructose max) Make sure it brings you over maintenence calories

You can track when you need a refeed on a diet by monitoring morning body temperature.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a sh!t load of bacon on my george foreman, but im on the Keto diet


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I have a sh!t load of bacon on my george foreman, but im on the Keto diet


Fat doesn't really have any effect on Leptin levels, you need to refeed on carbs to do this.


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

bayman said:


> Cheat meals help with sanity on a diet, cravings etc, but don't necessarily help with the metabolism; they're a little different to a targeted refeed, which may help offset diet induced drops in metabolism. When you refeed you need to prioritize carbs as they have the biggest short term impact on Leptin (one of the major hormone players in metabolism).
> 
> A proper refeed according to Lyle McDonald:
> 
> ...


Reps for that pal. Your the second person to tell me to prioritise carbs.

So basically when on a cut once in a while (every 3 weeks for example) a good daily hike in carbs can be beneficial in fat loss?


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Why is it people that train with weights; who dont compete; think they have some rulebook to go for which says u cant have something u enjoy or want apart from 1 time per week? those who r getting on stage may need to be that logical; if u want some dirty food; eat it; if u want to eat a ****load of clean food; eat it; train hard; enjoy ur life; eat what u want if u arent a bodybuilder who is getting on stage; have what u want.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Deads said:


> Reps for that pal. Your the second person to tell me to prioritise carbs.
> 
> So basically when on a cut once in a while (every 3 weeks for example) a good daily hike in carbs can be beneficial in fat loss?


Depending on how lean you already are it might be worth doing it more regulary (once every 5-7 days). If you've still got a fair bit of fat to lose once every 2 weeks would be fine.

If you do your refeed properly (high carb, low fat) you'll wake up feeling fuller and more vascular, training the day after would probably be beneficial too. You'll add scale weight due to water retention but should continue to lose fat the week after, might even help you get past a weight plateau.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Siasix said:


> Why is it people that train with weights; who dont compete; think they have some rulebook to go for which says u cant have something u enjoy or want apart from 1 time per week? those who r getting on stage may need to be that logical; if u want some dirty food; eat it; if u want to eat a ****load of clean food; eat it; train hard; enjoy ur life; eat what u want if u arent a bodybuilder who is getting on stage; have what u want.


I think in some cases people do want to get on stage, and it works better than eating what you want approach. Just my perspective anyway.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

If you're not a proffesional bodybuilder why be so a.n.a.l, get a life. like 44carl44 said every man to there own.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I always went with the school of thought that a cheat meal was to keep you sane!

If you dont think you need a cheat meal, don't, and you'll see results quicker than the rest of us mere mortals! 

Cheat meal in my mind is all out - KFC, Pizza, mcd's, chocolate etcc!


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

Siasix said:


> Why is it people that train with weights; who dont compete; think they have some rulebook to go for which says u cant have something u enjoy or want apart from 1 time per week? those who r getting on stage may need to be that logical; if u want some dirty food; eat it; if u want to eat a ****load of clean food; eat it; train hard; enjoy ur life; eat what u want if u arent a bodybuilder who is getting on stage; have what u want.


Why is it some people jump in on threads and tar everyone who isn't a gold member with the same brush?

From my perspective I don't need a cheat meal to keep me sane and I don't need to satisfy my cravings. I'm not winging about 1 meal making me fat ect I'm ask if while cutting a steap influx of carbs/cals will be beneficial. As bayman scientifically answered, it will.

Simply whether u compete or not you want to be the best you can be. Doing things the correct way will reap rewards and I'm not afraid to ask a sensible question to gain valuable knowledge to help me on my quest for perfection.

If you want to enjoy life, and eat what you want then call yourself a body builder then that's your choice. My view is if your gonna do somthing, do it properly at the best of your ability.

Food is fuel. Not a treat, simple


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Siasix said:


> Why is it people that train with weights; who dont compete; think they have some rulebook to go for which says u cant have something u enjoy or want apart from 1 time per week? those who r getting on stage may need to be that logical; if u want some dirty food; eat it; if u want to eat a ****load of clean food; eat it; train hard; enjoy ur life; eat what u want if u arent a bodybuilder who is getting on stage; have what u want.


Sorry mate missed your post, like you said.


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

bayman said:


> Depending on how lean you already are it might be worth doing it more regulary (once every 5-7 days). If you've still got a fair bit of fat to lose once every 2 weeks would be fine.
> 
> If you do your refeed properly (high carb, low fat) you'll wake up feeling fuller and more vascular, training the day after would probably be beneficial too. You'll add scale weight due to water retention but should continue to lose fat the week after, might even help you get past a weight plateau.


Cheers bayman, your one of the valuable assets to this board


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> If you're not a proffesional bodybuilder why be so a.n.a.l, get a life. like 44carl44 said every man to there own.


Guess your a bicep boy aswell then?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Deads said:


> Guess your a bicep boy aswell then?


Not really mate I like squating, 260kg squat atm so think again before you start giving it lip mr member for only 1 month


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Not really mate I like squating, 260kg squat atm so think again before you start giving it lip mr member for only 1 month


Lol, i don't care what you squat, I'm not talking powerlifting. I'm talking in depth nutrition for fat loss.

You jumped in like some of the other retards on this board and gave an answer irrelevant to the question been asked. Why can't people comment with usefull advise rather than the usual ' eat a bucket of kfc, ' bull.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Deads said:


> Lol, i don't care what you squat, I'm not talking powerlifting. I'm talking in depth nutrition for fat loss.
> 
> You jumped in like *some of the other retards on this board *and gave an answer irrelevant to the question been asked. Why can't people comment with usefull advise rather than the usual ' eat a bucket of kfc, ' bull.


Newbie if you don't like it you know what to do, you asked for advise you got it so shut up you fat unable to lose weight [email protected]


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Newbie if you don't like it you know what to do, you asked for advise you got it so shut up you fat unable to lose weight [email protected]


How old are you 16?

As your clearly unable to back yourself up with relevant advise and your now resorting to 'I can squat 260kg' and name calling, maybe you should stick to threads your more qualified in answering and leave the decent helpful members of the board to give use full advise.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Deads said:


> How old are you 16?
> 
> As your clearly unable to back yourself up with relevant advise and your now resorting to 'I can squat 260kg' and name calling, maybe you should stick to threads your more qualified in answering and leave the decent helpful members of the board to give useless advise.


I'm bored of this now, do whatever you like. Qualified?? oh its you're more qualified not your. chin up fatty.


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> I'm bored of this now, do whatever you like. Qualified?? oh its you're more qualified not your. chin up fatty.


Good, sod off out my thread. Spamming it up with useless, irrelevant advise.

And learn english, while your gone.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Massively constructive DiamondDixie.


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

bayman said:


> Massively constructive DiamondDixie.


 :thumb:

I'd like it pal but don't work on my phone


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Deads said:


> Will this still serve the same purpose as a regular dirty meal? Or would it actually be better to eat a dirty meal?
> 
> Cheers


Do both - one dirty and then clean, live a little, one dirty is not going to kill you


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Do both - one dirty and then clean, live a little, one dirty is not going to kill you


I think the point is, he doesn't want a dirty one. He was just wondering if it would be better. But i don't see how it would be any more beneficial than a clean one.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure where the number 1 comes into this up to 36 hours on a keto


----------



## Deads (Feb 4, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> I think the point is, he doesn't want a dirty one. He was just wondering if it would be better. But i don't see how it would be any more beneficial than a clean one.


Thank god you read the thread properly,

Looks like a clean one would actually be better if your not bothered about satisfying cravings. As bayman said (and someone off ugm) a proper low fat carb up will be more beneficial in increasing leptin levels.

Guess a cheat meal isn't really NEEDED at all while bulking, unless to satisfy cravings ofcoure.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Deads said:


> Thank god you read the thread properly,
> 
> Looks like a clean one would actually be better if your not bothered about satisfying cravings. As bayman said (and someone off ugm) a proper low fat carb up will be more beneficial in increasing leptin levels.
> 
> Guess a cheat meal isn't really NEEDED at all while bulking, unless to satisfy cravings ofcoure.


That's the specific distinction to make that most people miss.

Cheat Meal: Purely a mental thing, having a food that doesn't fit with your diet, can be "clean" or "dirty"

Refeed: Targetted overfeeding to stimulate Leptin, may contain some none diet foods too.

The two are not mutally exclusive however, you can make a refeed have some "cheat" type foods in it if you structure it properly. But for most cheat meals just provide a mental break from dieting and have little to do with stimulating the metabolism.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

could go with steak new potatoes and veg then maybe some cottage cheese.that would feel the spot


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive had a clean cheat day today; havent trained in 3 weeks; got a back and shoulder injury;

8am - 8 weetabix; 10 egg whites

10am - 8 weetabix; 100g chicken

1pm - Morrisons long French stick; about 300g i think

3pm - 200g steak

5pm - 10 egg whites; 8 weetabix; 100g chicken

So far...


----------

